# CGI or PGT Impact Windows



## MrJoshua (Aug 12, 2020)

okay, what did I do wrong to not get any responses?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Dunno, maybe it's that most folks have no experience with hurricane windows?


----------



## MrJoshua (Aug 12, 2020)

lol, helpful website


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You asked us to name the differences between 2 unnamed companies/dealers/products.

If you want good answers, provide enough info that we can give an intelligent response.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm looking at buying a car they are about the same price. Ford or Chevy.

This is what your question is akin to.


----------



## MrJoshua (Aug 12, 2020)

now I'm getting replies, thanks guys!


----------



## handymichael (Dec 24, 2020)

Both companies manufacture high quality products. In my experience, CGI swing doors are better built than PGT swing doors. On the sliding glass doors, I much prefer the PGT doors. On the windows, it is very much a tie except for the casement windows. On the casement windows, I prefer the PGT casement windows. I have personally installed both brands. My favorite product is the PGT sliding glass doors model SGD770. PGT has a more expensive model that is good also. However, I find the SGD770 the best value for your money. My favorite swing door is this one by CGI. They also have a higher grade door which is A LOT more money. Take the time to find a dealer and then go to their showroom and get a real feel of how they function. I hope this helps.


----------



## Tm MAMMEL (Oct 24, 2021)

[QUOTE="MrJoshua, 
I live in South Florida so hurricane impact protection is our biggest concern. I have both dealers at just about the same price. Are there any major differences between the two companies that would make us lean towards one or the other? I am aware that one bought out the other a few years ago but they are still different products. Thank you in advance.
[/QUOTE]
Hi check out hourzz I am getting responses to my question there. Sometimes it takes a day or two.


----------

